# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد ثبت نام کنکور ( فوری )

## hanjera

سلام
خسته نباشید
من سال قبل ( یعنی همین 94 ) کنکور دادم
کد سوابق تحصیلی سومم مثلا اینطوری بود
******xx210
و با اون ثبت نام کردم.
اما امسال رفتم dipcode و خواستم یه نگاه دوباره بندازم...
دیدم که کدی که سال قبل بود
******xx210 
یه عدد دیگه اضافه شده بهش و الان اینطوری شده
******xx2105
یعنی مثلا یه پنج اضافه شده بهش...
حالا چیکار کنم؟
کدوم درسته؟
همچنین من سال 94 که کنکور دادم پیش دانشگاهی میخوندم...امسال پشت کنکور موندم
کد نظام وظیفه کدومش میشه واسه من

سال قبل که عدد 5 بود...
حالا کدوم میشه؟ با توجه به اینکه من الان پشت کنکور هست...
ممنون میشم زود جواب بدید...

----------


## ciiiin

سلام 
درمورد سوال اولتون اونی که یک 5 بهش اضافه شده درسته.
سوال دومتون رو هم دکتر افشار توقسمت پرسش و پاسخ بادکترافشاربه نظرم جواب دادن من چون دخترم دقیق اینو نمیدونم.

----------


## artim

> سلام
> خسته نباشید
> من سال قبل ( یعنی همین 94 ) کنکور دادم
> کد سوابق تحصیلی سومم مثلا اینطوری بود
> ******xx210
> و با اون ثبت نام کردم.
> اما امسال رفتم dipcode و خواستم یه نگاه دوباره بندازم...
> دیدم که کدی که سال قبل بود
> ******xx210 
> ...


نظام .ظیفه کد 7 بزن و مهم هم نیست این کد
سوابق تحصیلی کدی که امسال گرفتی رو بزن

----------


## hanjera

> سلام 
> درمورد سوال اولتون اونی که یک 5 بهش اضافه شده درسته.
> سوال دومتون رو هم دکتر افشار توقسمت پرسش و پاسخ بادکترافشاربه نظرم جواب دادن من چون دخترم دقیق اینو نمیدونم.


ممنون



> نظام .ظیفه کد 7 بزن و مهم هم نیست این کد
> سوابق تحصیلی کدی که امسال گرفتی رو بزن


اوک...
فقط  مطمئنی که 7 رو بزنم...؟
من شانسم خیلی مسخرس...
تو دفترچه رو هم نگاه کردم..یه حرفایی زده بود که مغزم هنگ کرد...

----------


## artim

> ممنون
> 
> 
> اوک...
> فقط  مطمئنی که 7 رو بزنم...؟
> من شانسم خیلی مسخرس...
> تو دفترچه رو هم نگاه کردم..یه حرفایی زده بود که مغزم هنگ کرد...


7 رو بزن نگران نباش این کد جنبه اماری داره فقط چن ساله همینطوره

----------


## zahra99

معدل کل دیپلمو از کجا بیارم؟؟؟؟ من فقط  واسه سمیه زدم ایثارگران...مگه کد لازمه؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> معدل کل دیپلمو از کجا بیارم؟؟؟؟ من فقط  واسه سمیه زدم ایثارگران...مگه کد لازمه؟؟؟



تو کارنامه ات هست دیگه

----------

